# Working on a Few Duck Calls



## ghost1066 (Jul 12, 2015)

These are getting built because I wasn't paying attention and grabbed the wrong bit when I was drill blanks. What was meant to be predator, wood duck and locator calls turned into duck calls. These are ready for toneboards and I like how they came out, the ABW looks like a piece of glass in hand and has some nice figure this is a piece I got from @Steve Smith . 

ABW, 2 wormy persimmon and toasted (burnt) Osage.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 12, 2015)

Good looking calls .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 12, 2015)

They should call them ducks in. Really like burnt hedge.


----------



## SS Custom Calls (Jul 13, 2015)

Good looking calls!


----------

